# how do you fit a sterling battry to battery charger



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

hi does anyone know how to fit a sterling battery to battery charger the 50 amp one.
it is to go in a 1994 hymer b544 fiat 2.5 td. I purchased it second hand with no instructions. i did not realise
how big the unit is so it will not fit under the bonnet. i have 2 leisure batteries one under the passenger side step
the other under the nearside rear bench seat. it will fit under the rear seat next to the second lesure battery.
i dont know where to connect it in the battery sequence. Also can you do away with the relay that stops the engine battery
going flat. and how do you select which type of battery it is to charge.   thanks


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

Is this the one you have 

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0658/7343/files/12-12_install_eng_germ.pdf?480


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

Here is a description too

Battery to Battery Chargers (50A 12V to 12V) 30 Days Warranty Only | Sterling Power Products


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

The important thing is to make sure you have the correct cable thickness connecting it, I think its 25mm or 35mm squared depending on the length of run, soldered connections and as close as possible to the batterys, excellent chargers


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Is this the one you have
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0658/7343/files/12-12_install_eng_germ.pdf?480



yes thats the one 
thanks


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

No probs, I`m not sure about the relay question, but I would think that it needs to be active as it checks to see if the engine battery is up to 13 volts before it charges the leisure one, and as you can see by the wiring diagram it gets connected to the engine battery and gets it power feed from it,,, any question just ask


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

And you select the battery type on the top of the charger, select the leisure type and not the engine type


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

Another thing, it was the 120amp one I fitted so I used 50mm squared cable, and I was advised to upgrade the alternator to engine battery cable to 50mm too because it was quite a thin cable so maybe check that too.


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2015)

remember you must disconnect the current dual charge relay.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 6, 2015)

Split Charge Circuits - MarcleLeisure.co.uk  theres a diagram on this page it might help look about 3/4 way down


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 6, 2015)

page 2 Sterling Battery To Battery Digital Charger - MarcleLeisure.co.uk


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

Admin said:


> remember you must disconnect the current dual charge relay.



Is that just assuming he has one fitted, or have they all got them


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Admin said:


> remember you must disconnect the current dual charge relay.



is that the relay that stops the engine battery going flat when the lesure battery is depleted


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> Split Charge Circuits - MarcleLeisure.co.uk  theres a diagram on this page it might help look about 3/4 way down



yes thats the correct wiring


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> is that the relay that stops the engine battery going flat when the lesure battery is depleted



For the leisure batteries to charge from the alternator you will normally have a relay that connects the starter battery to the leisure battery whilst the engine is running. Once the voltage drops or the engine is switched off the relay should disconnect the batteries.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

i have not got the alt and battery temperature sensors. Will it still work without  them to make sure
its ok then i can order them up


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> is that the relay that stops the engine battery going flat when the lesure battery is depleted



See what he comes back with, but I think he means the relay that swops the charge over to the leisure battery once the engine battery is fully charged, otherwise the alternator will be charging the leisure battery along with the sterling charger, which would cause a loop or conflict in some way. The way I set mine up was to add extra batteries, 4x110AMP ones, which run a 2KW inverter, for sky, tv, hairdryer toaster ect, I then have the 4x110 batts connected to the single leisure battery via an isolator switch, the type used in rally cars to isolate the battery in a crash, I only connect the extra batteries to the leisure ones when stationary, but so far I have never needed to, but connected that way the Elektroblock charging system is totally isolated from the sterling charger.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> See what he comes back with, but I think he means the relay that swops the charge over to the leisure battery once the engine battery is fully charged, otherwise the alternator will be charging the leisure battery along with the sterling charger, which would cause a loop or conflict in some way. The way I set mine up was to add extra batteries, 4x110AMP ones, which run a 2KW inverter, for sky, tv, hairdryer toaster ect, I then have the 4x110 batts connected to the single leisure battery via an isolator switch, the type used in rally cars to isolate the battery in a crash, I only connect the extra batteries to the leisure ones when stationary, but so far I have never needed to, but connected that way the Elektroblock charging system is totally isolated from the sterling charger.



it has a elektroblock as well but when connected to 240v it does not charge the engine battery. Just the lesure
batterry but seems a bit slow to charge them


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> i have not got the alt and battery temperature sensors. Will it still work without  them to make sure
> its ok then i can order them up



Pretty sure they will work ok without them, I have the battery sensor but not the alternator sensor, they are just a safety precaution. If you give Sterling a phone, they are very helpful, even if you didn't buy from them, as they prefer to sell via other outlets but have a good technical backup.
 01905 771771 Ask to speak to Will rather than Mr Sterling, he`s a nice guy and very helpful. and the Sterling sp shop is the best prices for extras


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> it has a elektroblock as well but when connected to 240v it does not charge the engine battery. Just the lesure
> batterry but seems a bit slow to charge them



I have an Adria Izol, with the Elektroblock EBL226 and it charges the engine battery as well, well I`m pretty sure it does as I flattened the engine battery messing with the auto sky dish for days and it charged it up on hookup at the house


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Admin said:


> For the leisure batteries to charge from the alternator you will normally have a relay that connects the starter battery to the leisure battery whilst the engine is running. Once the voltage drops or the engine is switched off the relay should disconnect the batteries.



yes i have that one. Seems like a added on thing not factory fitted.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Pretty sure they will work ok without them, I have the battery sensor but not the alternator sensor, they are just a safety precaution. If you give Sterling a phone, they are very helpful, even if you didn't buy from them, as they prefer to sell via other outlets but have a good technical backup.
> 01905 771771 Ask to speak to Will rather than Mr Sterling, he`s a nice guy and very helpful. and the Sterling sp shop is the best prices for extras



thanks i might get the remote if its not to expensive


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> it has a elektroblock as well but when connected to 240v it does not charge the engine battery. Just the lesure
> batterry but seems a bit slow to charge them



Aye, the EBL226 only charges at 18amps, and the alternator only trickle charges once it sees 12.5 volts, my alternator puts out 150amps, but thats to cover all the van electrics IE, wipers, fan, lights ect when they are on, but it only trickle charges the batteries, thats why I bought the sterling charger


----------



## QFour (Nov 6, 2015)

Fitted one to a boat. Cables from battery to B2B need to be short and same size as starter cables. Don't skimp on cables. Longer the cable the thicker it needs to be otherwise you get very large voltage drop. The cable from the B2B to the other battery can be much longer and considerably thinner. You can get the cable ends from RS but you need a mini blowlamp to heat them up and get solder flowing. Don't forget when working out the voltage drop of cables it's there and back. So if you measure 5m then you work on 10. Don't forget you are working on high amps at low voltage so voltage drop can be considerable.

..


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I have an Adria Izol, with the Elektroblock EBL226 and it charges the engine battery as well, well I`m pretty sure it does as I flattened the engine battery messing with the auto sky dish for days and it charged it up on hookup at the house



thats strange the engine battery should be protected from the hab accesories


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

QFour said:


> Fitted one to a boat. Cables from battery to B2B need to be short and same size as starter cables. Don't skimp on cables. Longer the cable the thicker it needs to be otherwise you get very large voltage drop. The cable from the B2B to the other battery can be much longer and considerably thinner. You can get the cable ends from RS but you need a mini blowlamp to heat them up and get solder flowing. Don't forget when working out the voltage drop of cables it's there and back. So if you measure 5m then you work on 10. Don't forget you are working on high amps at low voltage so voltage drop can be considerable.
> 
> ..



thats the trouble the unit is bigger than i thougt. Iam struggling to find  somewhere near the engine battery
to mount it


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

QFour said:


> Fitted one to a boat. Cables from battery to B2B need to be short and same size as starter cables. Don't skimp on cables. Longer the cable the thicker it needs to be otherwise you get very large voltage drop. The cable from the B2B to the other battery can be much longer and considerably thinner. You can get the cable ends from RS but you need a mini blowlamp to heat them up and get solder flowing. Don't forget when working out the voltage drop of cables it's there and back. So if you measure 5m then you work on 10. Don't forget you are working on high amps at low voltage so voltage drop can be considerable.
> 
> ..



As above, dont skimp on the cables, even from the B2B to the leisure battery as its carrying 50amps, sorting all out and installing was a bit of a mare, but well worth it, I got most of my info off of the boating forums QFour, you guys know how to do it, no hookups in the atlantic LOL


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> thats strange the engine battery should be protected from the hab accesories



They are, but I have the Snipe Auto Satt Dish connected to the engine battery so it automatically parks the dish when you start the engine, safety thing, it only uses power when it first locks onto the satt, but I had been messing with it for days parked up at the house with different satellites and kept leaving the ignition on, I`ll blame my age LOL


----------



## QFour (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> thats strange the engine battery should be protected from the hab accesories



Sounds like someone has connected it up to the wrong cable. The ELB has a couple of circuits that are on even when power is off in the Habitation Area but these are from the leisure battery. You can use the fridge relay for the 12v signal to put the Ariel to bed. When you put it on mains both batteries get charged. Our ELB also charges the engine battery and Hab battery from the Solar Panel.

I found two wires behind the dash thoughtfully provided by Piloted when changing the radio to Sat Nav. I had the lights on and heating and both seemed to be live 12v. Connected radio up and tried it. Perfect until I.turned everything off in the back with the main switch.

Also found out the power line from the battery on the Fiat Cab drops the voltage when you start the engine and this switches the sat navy off. Which is why Pilote added another wire.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> They are, but I have the Snipe Auto Satt Dish connected to the engine battery so it automatically parks the dish when you start the engine, safety thing, it only uses power when it first locks onto the satt, but I had been messing with it for days parked up at the house with different satellites and kept leaving the ignition on, I`ll blame my age LOL



lucky you were at the house


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

eddyt said:


> lucky you were at the house



Aye it was, I`m still thinking of a get out of jail quick if the engine batt ever goes duff, I carry jump leads but you need a battery, I thought of a system of connecting my 4x110 amp batts in an emergency to the engine batt but I believe it can do them a bit of harm,


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 6, 2015)

It is your money laid out on the table so your call, but I would suggest that fitting relatively high power Sterling B2B units are not the sort of project that is normally listed in the beginner section of motorhome DIY projects so make sure you sort everything out before getting stuck in to it.



> Pretty sure they will work ok without them, I have the battery sensor but not the alternator sensor, they are just a safety precaution.



Running these units without battery and alternator protection is a bit like driving a car without brakes - the car will run perfectly until something goes wrong and you need to stop.

50 amps potentially being supplied from a relatively small alternator and getting pumped into a relatively small battery for up to a couple of hours at a time is stretching things too far anyway so without full protection and proper settings relative to the size of the battery, you risk doing major damage.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

QFour said:


> Sounds like someone has connected it up to the wrong cable. The ELB has a couple of circuits that are on even when power is off in the Habitation Area but these are from the leisure battery. You can use the fridge relay for the 12v signal to put the Ariel to bed. When you put it on mains both batteries get charged. Our ELB also charges the engine battery and Hab battery from the Solar Panel.
> 
> Interesting about the fridge relay, I might give that a try, so when you start the engine the fridge relay gets 12v and parks the dish ???
> 
> ...



Funny that, my last MH a fiat Ducato did the same to my VHF Ham radio, it shut it down when I started the engine, it was a PITA cos it always stopped the memory scan on the radio, its the only vehicle it has done this with

This EBL confuses me, with engine running is it the alternator that charges the Leisure  battery and not the EBL, and when on hookup is it the EBL that charges the leisure batt


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Aye it was, I`m still thinking of a get out of jail quick if the engine batt ever goes duff, I carry jump leads but you need a battery, I thought of a system of connecting my 4x110 amp batts in an emergency to the engine batt but I believe it can do them a bit of harm,


I carry a set of cigarette lighter socket jump leads just in case, this one is expensive but I bought mine from Aldi, less than £10 and worth every penny, I used to connect from a leisure battery socket to the one on the dash and 10mins later the engine starts, I don't need this anymore because my engine battery charges from the solar panel now but I still carry it
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...GS-010316544&gclid=COCFyuX7_MgCFSgFwwodA2ECZQ


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 6, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I carry a set of cigarette lighter socket jump leads just in case, this one is expensive but I bought mine from Aldi, less than £10 and worth every penny, I used to connect from a leisure battery socket to the one on the dash and 10mins later the engine starts, I don't need this anymore because my engine battery charges from the solar panel now but I still carry it
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...GS-010316544&gclid=COCFyuX7_MgCFSgFwwodA2ECZQ



Never seen them in ALDI, or I would have bought one, good idea, I`ll keep an eye open for one, as for the solar panel, that could be the next project


----------



## eddyt (Nov 6, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Aye it was, I`m still thinking of a get out of jail quick if the engine batt ever goes duff, I carry jump leads but you need a battery, I thought of a system of connecting my 4x110 amp batts in an emergency to the engine batt but I believe it can do them a bit of harm,



if it happened to me after i have fitted  the bat to bat chrger i would just unscrew the two pos battery leads off the bat to bat charger
and join them temporary to charge the engine battery


----------



## Tezza (Nov 6, 2015)

I dont know how it works...but i had my sterling b2b fitted by a motorhome electrician.and all he did was put the sterling in-between the cable coming from the engine battery to the leisure battery. From the sterling to the leisure battery he upgraded the cables.He also put a 50amp fuse next to the leisure battery. When i rang sterling and asked about the temp sensors and i quote" oh you dont need them unless your planning on staying somewhere quite warm for a long time ".So make of that what you will


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

eddyt said:


> if it happened to me after i have fitted  the bat to bat chrger i would just unscrew the two pos battery leads off the bat to bat charger
> and join them temporary to charge the engine battery



then jump start the van so the B2B could charge the engine batt LOL


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I dont know how it works...but i had my sterling b2b fitted by a motorhome electrician.and all he did was put the sterling in-between the cable coming from the engine battery to the leisure battery. From the sterling to the leisure battery he upgraded the cables.He also put a 50amp fuse next to the leisure battery. When i rang sterling and asked about the temp sensors and i quote" oh you dont need them unless your planning on staying somewhere quite warm for a long time ".So make of that what you will



Yeah, just what I thought, I fitted it anyways as it came with the charger, but I dont think it is needed, unless maybe if the batt`s went faulty, and yes, I have fuses everywhere, they cost a bloody fortune, especially the 140amp ones


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

eddyt said:


> thats the trouble the unit is bigger than i thougt. Iam struggling to find  somewhere near the engine battery
> to mount it



From what Will at Sterling tech told me it is more important to site it nearer the leisure battery than the engine battery, but more importantly he emphasized that the beefier the cables the better, less voltage drop, look at the cable recommendation in the installing instructions, my charger is 5M away from the engine battery


----------



## eddyt (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> From what Will at Sterling tech told me it is more important to site it nearer the leisure battery than the engine battery, but more importantly he emphasized that the beefier the cables the better, less voltage drop, look at the cable recommendation in the installing instructions, my charger is 5M away from the engine battery



thats good because i think it will have to go under the rear bench seat next to the lesure battery.
did he say how mutch the sensors were.
my altenator is only 60 amp but i think it is broke. overcharging. ive been looking for a more powerfull one
but there like rocky horses shite around here. ive got a spare regulator that i carry with me. but il probably
jut get it bench tested to make sure


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

eddyt said:


> thats good because i think it will have to go under the rear bench seat next to the lesure battery.
> did he say how mutch the sensors were.
> my altenator is only 60 amp but i think it is broke. overcharging. ive been looking for a more powerfull one
> but there like rocky horses shite around here. ive got a spare regulator that i carry with me. but il probably
> jut get it bench tested to make sure



Only £12.00 Temperature Sensors | Sterling Power Products

or SP shop has them too,
The Sterling Power Online Shop - 01214583100 

SP is the distribution shop for Sterling, funny that they are £15.00 from them, prob if you mention that they will match sterlings price, if you scroll down they have alternators too, or shop around for a cheaper alternator.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

I meant to say, I didn`t bother with the remote control, the display on the B2B tells you the same, and after it is set up I prob wouldn't bother looking at it, I fitted one of these to monitor the battery   DC 0-120V 0-200A Volt Amp Capacity Power Watt Meter Battery State of Charge | eBay and the 50amp or less are cheaper, the meters are the same, its just the shunt thats different depending on the power


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

Also the Battery State of Charge meter is totally calibratable so when your battery is fully charged, you wait till it settles to the true voltage (test with and accurate meter) then set that voltage in the meter so you get the true voltage level, you can do that with the hours left in battery and watts amps ect


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Here is a description too
> 
> Battery to Battery Chargers (50A 12V to 12V) 30 Days Warranty Only | Sterling Power Products


i wonder why only. 30 days  warranty second hand ,returns .reconditioned,


----------



## eddyt (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Only £12.00 Temperature Sensors | Sterling Power Products
> 
> or SP shop has them too,
> The Sterling Power Online Shop - 01214583100
> ...



just £12 thats ok ill order them up once i have got the charger fitted and working. ill get my altenator fixed and keep it 
for an emergency if i can get a more powerfull one


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> i wonder why only. 30 days  warranty second hand ,returns .reconditioned,



I wonder why too, everything I bought from them has a 2 year warranty, and I did think the 50amp was a bit cheap, mine is the 120 amp one at £500.00, so I didn`t take much notice, must be reconditioned ones, £319.00 for a new one, I`d prefer the 2 years warranty

Battery to Battery Chargers (50A 12V/24V) | Sterling Power Products

Product Warranty:
Each product manufactured by Sterling Power comes with at least a 2 year limited factory warranty. Certain Products
have a warranty period of time greater than 2 years. Each product is guaranteed against defects in material or
workmanship from the date of purchase. At our discretion, we will repair or replace free of charge any defects in
material or workmanship that fall within the warranty period of the Sterling Power product.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

Heres a few photos of mine I fitted


----------



## sparrks (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Heres a few photos of mine I fitted
> 
> View attachment 35076View attachment 35074View attachment 35077View attachment 35078View attachment 35079View attachment 35080



In photo 5 it looks as if you have 2 pos connections 1 fused and 1 not?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

sparrks said:


> In photo 5 it looks as if you have 2 pos connections 1 fused and 1 not?



The second fuse is in photo 6


----------



## sparrks (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> The second fuse is in photo 6



Oh I see. Is the way you have connected them up a variation of the method in method 4 of this link?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

sparrks said:


> Oh I see. Is the way you have connected them up a variation of the method in method 4 of this link?



Yup, that was the link I used for the connections


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Yup, that was the link I used for the connections



its not a variation of 4, its the same as


----------



## sparrks (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> its not a variation of 4, its the same as



I mentioned a variation as you have to sets of connections in two different places, Maybe one for charging and one for draw that would result in a slight difference in charge/discharge performance. Nice neat install.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 7, 2015)

sparrks said:


> I mentioned a variation as you have to sets of connections in two different places, Maybe one for charging and one for draw that would result in a slight difference in charge/discharge performance. Nice neat install.



Good point there, I might change that, mind you I have never used it to date, the fused connection to the RHS goes to the front of the van and is connected to the van leisure battery, I did that as a backup if the van battery was ever getting low or there was a problem with it we would never get left in the dark. but never needed it yet, the switch in photo 3 is the isolator switch for that. The battery bank in the photo just feeds the inverter which supplies the microwave, TV and Sky box and a few separate sockets for laptop, phones ect.


----------



## Mick H (Nov 7, 2015)

Admin said:


> For the leisure batteries to charge from the alternator you will normally have a relay that connects the starter battery to the leisure battery whilst the engine is running. Once the voltage drops or the engine is switched off the relay should disconnect the batteries.



Not all motorhomes are like this. My Knaus has the circuits that control this function, inside the Calira charger, and it also takes care of the "on board" control panel.  Not sure about Hymers, though!

I didn't need to alter anything like this, when I installed a Sterling B2B charger.


----------



## Mick H (Nov 7, 2015)

eddyt said:


> i have not got the alt and battery temperature sensors. Will it still work without  them to make sure
> its ok then i can order them up



As already pointed out, these are only a safety precaution. It will work fine without them, but if you want some, I'm sure that I have some. Just give me a pm, and I'll post them to you.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 7, 2015)

Mick H said:


> As already pointed out, these are only a safety precaution. It will work fine without them, but if you want some, I'm sure that I have some. Just give me a pm, and I'll post them to you.



thanks very much i wil linstall it first. Where did you mount your b to b charger in your hymer as it is the same
model B544 as mine


----------



## QFour (Nov 7, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Funny that, my last MH a fiat Ducato did the same to my VHF Ham radio, it shut it down when I started the engine, it was a PITA cos it always stopped the memory scan on the radio, its the only vehicle it has done this with
> 
> This EBL confuses me, with engine running is it the alternator that charges the Leisure  battery and not the EBL, and when on hookup is it the EBL that charges the leisure batt



Goto the SCHAUDT Site and download the ELB Instruction Manual. It's very useful and shows exactly what can be connected and where. It seems to control most things. Think this is where the wires behind the dash come from. The ELB knows when you turn the ignition on / off. All the charging of batteries is done through it as well.

WE have a step fault at the moment and I am assured by the Dealer that the ELB Controls the Electric Step. Having read the wiring diagram for the ELB I very much doubt it. It supplies the power but there has to be another module somewhere connected to the switch. Oh well let them find it. It's under guarantee still.

..


----------



## wildman (Nov 7, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I carry a set of cigarette lighter socket jump leads just in case, this one is expensive but I bought mine from Aldi, less than £10 and worth every penny, I used to connect from a leisure battery socket to the one on the dash and 10mins later the engine starts, I don't need this anymore because my engine battery charges from the solar panel now but I still carry it
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...GS-010316544&gclid=COCFyuX7_MgCFSgFwwodA2ECZQ


and if your engine battery is not fully charged so current is pulled via the connecting cable it can overheat and start a fire. Very dangerous. Make sure you unplug it before attempting to start.


----------



## Mick H (Nov 8, 2015)

eddyt said:


> thanks very much i wil linstall it first. Where did you mount your b to b charger in your hymer as it is the same
> model B544 as mine



Hi Eddyt, Bit confused here, 'cos my motorhome is a Knaus! In my own case, I re-sited the Calira charger unit, to enable space for the Sterling.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 8, 2015)

Mick H said:


> Hi Eddyt, Bit confused here, 'cos my motorhome is a Knaus! In my own case, I re-sited the Calira charger unit, to enable space for the Sterling.


hi i dont know why but i thought you had a hymer


----------

